# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون خبراء الجداول

## هيثم الفقى

قانون خبراء الجداول


مرسوم بقانون رقم (3) لسنة 1995 
نحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين. 
بعد الاطلاع على الدستور،
على الأمر الأميري رقم (4) لسنة 1975، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (12) لسنة 1971 بإصدار قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية وتعديلاته، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (13) لسنة 1971 بشأن تـنظيم القضاء وتعديلاته، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (14) لسنة1984 في شأن تـقويم المؤهلات العلمية، 
وبناءً على عرض وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية، 
وبعد أخذ رأي مجلس الشورى، 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء، 
*رسمنا بالقانون الآتي:* 
مادة - 1 -
يقوم بأعمال الخبرة أمام المحاكم خبراء الجدول الذين يقيدون فيه طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون، وكذلك من ترى المحــاكم، عند الضرورة، الاستعـــانة برأيهم الفني ولو كانوا من موظفي الحكومة. 
مادة - 2 -
ينشأ في وزارة العدل والشئون الإسلامية جدول للخبراء المقبولين أمام المحاكم، يشتمل على مختلف المهن التي قد تطلب المحاكم إبداء الرأي فيها. 
وتشكل بقرار من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية لجنة تسمى " لجنة قيد خبراء الجدول " وتكون من رئيس المحكمة الكبرى المدنية رئيسا وعضوين يختارهما وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد. 
وتختص هذه اللجنة بالفصل في الطلبات التي تقدم إليهــا بشأن القيد في جدول الخبراء، وفي استبعاد من ترى استبعاد اسمه منه. 
ويحدد وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية بعد أخذ موافقة مجلس الوزراء رسم القيد والتجديد في جدول الخبراء. 
مادة - 3 -
يشترط فيمن يقيد بجدول الخبراء ما يلي: 
1 - أن يكون حاصلا كحد أدنى على درجة البكالوريوس أو الليسانس أو ما يعادلها من الشهادات من إحدى الجامعات أو المعاهد المعترف بها قانونا وذلك في مادة الفرع الذي يطلب قيده به وأن يكون متميزا في تخصصه، وأن تكون له خبــرة فــي عمله لمدة سبع سنوات على الأقل بعد التخرج. 
2 - أن يكون مرخصا له في مزاولة مهنة الفرع الذي يطلب قيده به إذا كان الترخيص مطلوبا لمزاولة المهنة. 
3 - ألا يكون قد صدرت ضده أحكام بعقوبة جناية أو في جريمة ماسة بالشرف أو الأمانة أو الأخلاق ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره. 
4 - أن يكون محمود السيرة وحسن السمعة. 
مادة - 4 -
على من يطلب القيد في جدول الخبراء أن يقدم طلبا كتابيا لرئيس اللجنة مبينا به الفرع الذي يطلب قيده به، ويرفق به الأوراق والمستندات التي تؤيد طلبه والتي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية، وللجنة المختصــة أن تطلب معلومات إضافية قبل الفصل في الطلب، وتصدر قرارها في الطلب بالقبول أو الرفض، ويجب أن يكون قرار الرفض مسببا ويبلغ به صاحب الشأن بموجب كتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول. 
ولكل من رفض طلب قيده أن يطعن فيه أمام محكمة الاستئناف العليا المدنية خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ إبلاغه بالقرار أو انقضاء ستين يوما من تاريخ تقديمه الطلب دون البــت فيــه، ويعتــبر حكــم المحكمــة باتا وغير قابل للطعن فيه. 
مادة - 5 -
يجب على الخبير الذي قبل طلبه وقبل أن يؤدي عمله أن يحلــف اليمين التاليــة أمام وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية " أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بكل مهمة يعهد إليّ بها بالصدق والأمانة ". 
وتعتبر هذه اليمين سارية على جميع القضايا التي يندب فيها. 
مادة - 6 -
تمحو لجنة خبراء الجدول اسم كل خبير لم يعد مستوفيا لشرط أو أكثر من الشروط اللازمة لقيد الاسم، ويكون هذا القرار مسببا ويبلغ للخبير بموجب كتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول. 
وللخبير الذي محي اسمه، الطعن في قرار اللجنة خلال الخمسة والأربعين يوما التالية لتاريخ إبلاغه به أمام محكمة الاستئناف العليا المدنية، ويعتبر حكم المحكمة باتا وغير قابل للطعن فيه. 
ولا يجوز للمحكمة الاستعانة بالخبير الذي محي اسمه بأي صورة من الصور. 
مادة - 7 -
يبلغ الإدعاء العام لجنة قيد الخبراء بما يصدر ضد الخبير من أحكام في مواد الجنح والجنايات، وتودع هذه الأحكام في ملف الخبير المحكوم عليه. 

مادة - 8 -
تودع في ملف الخبير ما يرد في حقه من شكاوى تتعلق بعمله، وما تقدمه المحاكم من ملاحظات في هذا الشأن. 
ويبلغ رئيس لجنة قيد خبراء الجدول الخبير بصورة من الشكوى المقدمة في حقه، وملاحظات المحاكم بشأن عمله للرد عليها في ظرف 30 يوما من تاريخ تبليغه. 
وللجنة بعد الاطلاع على رد الخبير أن تحفظ الشكوى، أو الملاحظات المشار إليها أو أن تحققهــا بنفسهــا أو بمن تندبه من أعضائها، ولها بعد ذلك حفظ الشكوى أو الملاحظات أو تنبيه الخبير أو إحالته إلى مجلس التأديب. 
مادة - 9 -
يشكل بقرار من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية مجلس التأديب المشار إليه في المادة السابقة من أحد وكلاء المحكمــة الكبــرى المدنية رئيسا وعضوية اثنين من قضاتها. 
مادة - 10 -
يجب إعلان الخبير بقرار إحالته إلى مجلس التأديب المشتمل على التهم الموجهة إليه بموجب كتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول قبل الجلسة بعشرة أيام على الأقل، ويبين في الإعلان مكان وموعد انعقاد الجلسة. 
وللخبير أن يوكل عنه محاميا، ويجوز لمجلس التأديب أن يأمر بحضوره، فإذا لم يحضر بنفسه ولم يوكل عنه محاميا، جاز الحكم في غيبته. 
مادة - 11 -
العقوبات التأديبية التي يوقعها مجلس التأديب هي: 
1 - الإنذار. 
2 - اللوم. 
3 - المنــع مــن مزاولــة أعمال الخبرة أمام المحاكم لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات. 
4 - محو الاسم من الجدول. 
مادة - 12 -
للخبير وحده الطعن في قرارات مجلس التأديب أمام محكمة الاستئناف العليا المدنية خلال الخمسة والأربعين يوما التالية لصدور القرار إذا صدر في مواجهته أو من تبليغه به بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول إذا صدر في غيبته، ويعتبر حكم المحكمة باتا وغير قابل للطعن فيه. 


مادة - 13 -
على وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية تـنفيذ هذا القانون، وإصدار القرارات اللازمة لذلك، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الـجريدة الرسمية. 
أمير دولة البحرين 
*عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة*

صدر في قصر الرفاع: 
بتاريــخ 15 شعبان 1415 هـ
الموافق 16 ينايــر 1995 م

----------

